# PowerPoint Viewer 2010 won't loop on full screen



## mrpillows (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi,

I downloaded microsoft powerpoint viewer 2010 because I have a computer that will be running only slideshows and it won't be used for anything else. I don't want to install office 2010 as I only need it for this. I used the command /F to make it run on full screen, but the slide show ends even though on powerpoint I programmed it to loop continuously. Is there any way other than clicking full screen to make it loop continuously? Thanks


----------



## Sarcasm0 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a hunch this is related to the issue I'm having...

I have a presentation with embedded video clips.

If I run it in powerpoint viewer 2007, the clips will play.
If I run it in powerpoint viewer 2010, the clips will NOT play.

If I open the presentation in Powerpoint 2010, 'enable content' when prompted that external medial objects are being blocked, THEN open it in viewer, the videos will play.

So, it appears as though security is not allowing me to play the embedded videos. How do people who DON'T have Powerpoint 2010 enable content?!

I bet security settings are preventing you as well.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Go to this MS site and download :
Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - Security Update for PowerPoint Viewer (KB2519984)
It should fix the problem. The KB is 2519984.


----------



## Sarcasm0 (Aug 29, 2011)

Corday said:


> Go to this MS site and download :
> Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - Security Update for PowerPoint Viewer (KB2519984)
> It should fix the problem. The KB is 2519984.


Thanks Corday. I tried it, but it didn't work.

Got anything else up your sleeve?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you go back in your setup and were you sure Loop Continuously until Esc was checked? How the questions were answered could negate the request ie Windows rather than full screen. Finally, did you set the timing for the Transitions and Animations? I'm assuming you want to let the show go unattended.


----------

